# I have a jewel thief!



## PokeyMom (Dec 12, 2009)

Waffles is really warming up to me and whilst exploring all over my lap she found my hands...and she also found my rings! As soon as she came accross the ring on one of my hands she started biting on it and trying to chew it off! I of course stopped it before she hurt her teeth or something bad happened. Then two seconds later she found my other hand and proceeded to try and make off with my wedding ring! So I have come to the conclusion she is really a jewel thief in a hedgehogs body! Anybody else have little thieves out there?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

:lol: when my gizmo was a little guy he would try to eat my watch  if i took it off and layed it anywhere near him he would try to steal/hide it away for himself :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

lol That is too funny  I can just imagine one day you check her house and theres a bunch of jewelry in her hedgiebag lol


----------



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

Tumbles, our first hog, was an underwear thief. When she was out roaming around the apartment, she'd steal socks, underwear or whatever she could reach from the drying rack. Most of the time, she didn't get far with her loot - often it weighed more than she did, but we did catch her once scooting down the hall with a stolen pair of undies in her mouth.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Aww, I didn't know they liked shiny objects! 

Whyte likes to grab my daughter's thin-banned pony-tail holder, which she frequently wears on her wrist as a bracelet, and he will snap her with them. She gets a real kick out of watching him do that. He just sits on her lap, pulling and letting go of the band.


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

lol all these thieving hedgies! :lol: 

My little one likes the pony tail holders too!! I found out one day when she was going after it on my wrist. I took it off and we proceeded to have a fun game of tug-of-war with it. She would make the cutest smooshy face when pulling it. I soooo wish I could get her to do it again- the face was priceless!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## seacanekb (Sep 17, 2009)

The other day I cut my finger while grating potatoes, and so I put a bandaid on it and didn't think about it again. Later that night I was playing with Miki and she was sniffing at the bandaid. Two seconds later her little teeth were latched on to it and she was pulling at it in an attempt to drag it off my finger. Pain upon added pain! I had to give her little air puffs from my lips to coax her off. I don't know if she's a failed bandaid thief or if she's a vampire-hog now haha :shock: The jewel thievery sounds cuter and less painful


----------



## Little Lebowski (Nov 24, 2009)

Lebowski tries to steal my bracelets, he bites onto them and tries to run and when i move my hand he huffs and clicks at me! I have a Pandora bracelet with a hedgehog charm on it, and he tries to take it lol I wonder if he recognizes it's for him :lol:

Edited: for horrible spelling!


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Both of my hedgies have the metal/jewelry intrigue as well! Whenever they burrow under my shirt I have to make sure to cover up my belly button ring or CHOMP! :shock: . Pequop really likes my earrings too but because I don't want any damage to those teeth, I just have to move her away from all of my silver... :mrgreen:


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

Hmm..... this has got me thinking about shiny hedgehog safe toys.... Harley isn't into "playing" with "toys." But maybe he would be interested in some shiny sparkly toys. Any suggestions?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

leannem said:


> Hmm..... this has got me thinking about shiny hedgehog safe toys.... Harley isn't into "playing" with "toys." But maybe he would be interested in some shiny sparkly toys. Any suggestions?


The problem with this...Now I don't know if it's the same, but from what I have skimmed over...Most hedgies love to BITE these shiny toys... So unless it's soft, it could be damaging to teeth. And since they like biting and attacking shiny things so much, I'd worry that if it's shimmery fabric, that they'd bite, rip it off, and end up eating it.

My boy would always chase a metal clip and he'd attack and bite it.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That got me thinking and I thought I'd share  I'm gonna try to find those clear balls that screw open and shut that Ive seen at the craft store, I could put shiny things in them and then double check that there wasn't any sharp edges where the two pieces meet. The one I seen in the past closed up nice and tight with no gap so it might work out. If I find the mats and make one that I think is Hedgie Safe I'll post it for anyone who wants to see


----------



## PokeyMom (Dec 12, 2009)

Gml- that is too funny! Maybe Tumbles was a secret superhero and needed the underwear for her crime fighting suit! I just pictured a hedgie running around town fighting crime whilst wearing a pair of undies on thier head.

Stephanie76- I never would have thought about my belly ring...ouch that would really hurt! I will be taking mine out whilst my little jewel thief is on the prowel near my tummy!

Waffles doesn't just like diamonds apparently, last night my hubby was holding her for the first time and she tried to make off with his wedding ring! He has a shiny black ceramic ring. I was cracking up laughing as he tried to get his hands away from her and she was just going after them. He is still afraid to try and pick her up so I had to rescue him from Waffles!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I take my ring off for hedgie time because someone I know likes to chomp on it. She'll also go for the nail clippers which makes for an interesting time trimming nails - have to make sure that there's no little tongue darting out when I try to snip. Gads... she's like a racoon.

ooohhhh shiiiiinnneeeyyyy.... CHOMP!


----------



## harasblas (Sep 20, 2009)

Our hedgehog loves to attack our livestrong bracelets on our wrists, if it is in his view he will run after it and snap down on it. I don't know if it's the color, the smell or what but he does it to me and my husbands everytime.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Sylvie will attack my socks if I've had a long day on my feet. It's always nice because it makes me start laughing. If I paint my nails, she'll also try to attack my finger nails (wet or dry).


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

I never knew all hedgies were like that!
My Bacon always attacks zippers and keys.. It's so funny to watch!
I wasn't sure if he was doing that because he liked shiny things or he hated them and was attacking them. It's really cute though hehe


----------

